# Pictures from the skidkings wild turkey ride -rainy wet and wild



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 15, 2015)

WOW! MOTHER NATURE AT HER BEST ..MAKING UP FOR ALL THE DRY RIDES IN 2015...A VERY WET AND RAINY DAY FOR THE BRAVE SKIDKINGS THAT BRAVED THE RAIN...AWESOME DAY THOUGH,VERY COOL AND PEACEFUL,CLEANSED THE BIKE SOUL.MY 37 GOT SOME MORE PATINA...MADE IT WORTH MORE. FUN TIMES ,,THANKS VALLEY TAVERN AND THANKS TO THE ROCK THE DOCK...AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO Gretchen Bailey FOR HER HOSPITALITY IN HER "SECRET HABUCHI TEA LAB" ...AWESOME !


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 15, 2015)

Here is some more ...


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2015)

Awesome pics Gary. Despite the crappy weather, it looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 15, 2015)

thanks gary great pictures . looks like every one had a good time!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2015)

Man, you guys are brutal. Two thumbs up for everyone that participated!


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2015)

Glad to see that Mother Nature provided a little refreshment for your ride Gary.
 You guys are a resilient bunch.
 Bravo!


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 16, 2015)

Those pics are awesome!! No raining on your guys n gals parade! Very cool! Joe


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 16, 2015)

what a toot you yawl ridin' in the rain...it's rainin' here in eugene...


----------



## Boris (Nov 16, 2015)

True diehards! Good for you. Last weekend when it was raining like that here, us Lucky Lab wimps looked out the window and said "Nah, let's just stay inside where it's nice and dry and drink some more beer."


----------

